# Are young girls dressed too revealingly?



## tinhamodic (Oct 29, 2007)

> Among pint-sized cheerleaders, itty-bitty beauty queens, and in the malls of America, the sassy-sexy look isn't just for teens anymore.
> 
> Some say younger girls are going shorter and barer -- taking their cues from characters like the Cheetah Girls, the Pussycat Dolls and the Bratz dolls -- and some observers are saying they've had enough.
> Related Stories
> ...







_"Stop Dressing Your Six Year Old Like a Skank."_ 

Love that title!

And you wonder why pedo's are out in force?


----------



## cold drinks (Oct 29, 2007)

It's all in their mind.They have been influence from media and many other sources


----------



## matsuo (Oct 29, 2007)

No...not too revealingly. Blame the global warming.
All you need to do is to throw the paedos into jail.


----------



## Xion (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 29, 2007)

I am in the process of writing a poem. The title?

 "The fuck skank ethic - a treatise of rhyme and wisdom by Magister Pilaf Edge"

  It will reveal my full feelings and rage on this topic. Expect about six pages of venom.


----------



## Biolink (Oct 29, 2007)

That's just disgusting


----------



## Xion (Oct 29, 2007)

Biolink said:


> That's just disgusting



I would agree. It makes me want to slap some of the parents of these kids. Just to do it.


----------



## Outlandish (Oct 29, 2007)

blame the homosexuals!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2007)

lol Just the way pedos like em.  Next 3 year olds are going to be wearing tube tops.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 29, 2007)

I've heard of thongs for kindergarteners. Goddammit people, just fucking stop. Some people just shouldn't breed.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Oct 29, 2007)

I would say there is a limit. You can dress like you want when you're mature enough to handle, but not to little clothes, that's just unfitting. Besides, it can get women into trouble.

I saw a pair of girls that were like eleven or twelwe buyning thongs once. That's not okay to me. They were just children. So, yeah, I would think that this whole thing can be toned down a bit.


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes.

It is such a pain in the rear to go clothes shopping for my five-year-old daughter.  I'm grateful that her school requires uniforms so I don't have to give the "that's not appropriate" explanation quite so much.  Seriously, young children do not need tube tops and miniskirts.  I recently saw a young girl, no older than 8, waiting at her bus stop in the equivalent of a sports bra and what we used to call a "pussy skirt" (because it hid nothing at the slightest bend).  It made me want to puke.  How any parent can let such a young girl go to school looking like that is beyond me.

They've removed it from their web site now, but just a few years ago, Ambercrombie and Fitch had a full line of thong underwear for children as young as 9.  That's just sick.

That book title is right on.  I'm often disgusted by what I see even on WalMart hangers.  Children of any age should not be dressing like prostitutes.  Seriously.  And that whole, "you don't know anything about fashion" argument doesn't fly with me.  My daughter will not be dressing like a slut no matter how much it's in fashion.  

I'm lucky, though.  So far my daughter prefers to dress like a tomboy or enjoys long skirts with pretty blouses.  She isn't into the skanky mess yet and I hope she never will be.  Only on occasion have I had to drop the "inappropriate" explanation.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 29, 2007)

Young adults and teens? I can understand that.But dressing small children like that? It's just disgusting


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Oct 29, 2007)

Young girls? Where?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 29, 2007)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Young girls? Where?


What the heck is with that bear?


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Oct 29, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> What the heck is with that bear?



That's the "Running bear" called "Mr Kuma" in Japan.

That's the greatest bear character ever. Kids love him.


----------



## Trepadora (Oct 29, 2007)

NO SUCH THING


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 29, 2007)

Detonator_Fan said:


> That's the "Running bear" called "Mr Kuma" in Japan.
> 
> That's the greatest bear character ever. Kids love him.


People on Gaia keep using him in edits calling him pedo bear, wheres the origin of that name?


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 29, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> People on Gaia keep using him in edits calling him pedo bear, wheres the origin of that name?



I believe the label was first coined on 4chan where there are those who see the value of attracting children for sexual pleasures with a much loved children's character that otherwise appears entirely innocent of such ulterior motives.  I think it was originally intended as a humorous oxymoron, but many find it a joke in poor taste while the opposite extreme lend it credence putting aside its intended humor in preference for the ulterior motives that may or may not have been originally intended.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2007)

Now in my day young girls happily used to run around semi naked and noone gave a crap, most of us thought it was adorable. I don't understand whats wrong with the world now, I mostly blame the Internet.


----------



## HinataGuardian (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm sick of college age girls dressing like sluts too. It's NOT ATTRACTIVE! I'm not a guy that's impressed by a girl that is showing her body off to just anyone.

Halloween week here at my school has essentially been an on-switch for girls that have the slightest bit of kink in them to dress like whores. How is an outfit composed entirely on bra and panties covered in cotton balls be appropriate >.<;

Girls, if you bend over and every guy around you can see your panties it's not a skirt; you are wearing a belt. If you are wearing a top, that if someone stands on the balcony above you that you might as well be topless then you probably shouldn't be wearing it.

Do you know what that says to me? You're not sexy, you're just desperate for attention. Do they have a right to dress provactively? Sure, it's not my place to decide for people. I'm just saying ladies, the guys you attract are NOT the ones you want to involved with. 

They will USE YOU, ABUSE YOU, and when they are done they will LEAVE YOU. I don't understand how you don't get that?! I'm a nice guy, and nice guys don't want girl's that are just public whores. 

Good guys want a nice, proper lady in public but a girl who isn't afraid to let their barriers down to them in private. There is nothing more satisfying on all the intimate levels to a guy, than a girl who just doesn't throw themselves on the guy.

I love my wifey (the way I address my pseudo-engaged girlfriend, it's a long story <3) for who she is, not the way she dresses. I find she's still really sexy in tattered faded jeans, or baggy pants and a baggy shirt. 

I love my wifey when she comes home from classes with her barn clothes on and smells horsey. I still love her when she comes home from working at the vet clinic smelling like cats, dogs, vomit, and other stuff. I love her when she is sick, sweaty, or just hasn't had time to shower with still oily bed head. She's still the same attractive, smexy young woman she is when she's dressed up in a fancy dress with her hair done up.

She's truly attractive, because she's a proper lady while being unbelievably beautiful inside and out. She knows just the things to say, and can just give me a look to send shivers up my spine. Now that's a woman who is the personification of true appeal.

Girls that just show their bodies off to just anyone is a humongous turn off. Personally, the guys you want to be involved with are going to be the ones that find you even more attractive covered up. Since it's easy for anything with male body parts between it's legs to be attracted to bare skin.

For those females out there that read this, I hope you at least give what I said a thought. I'm not here to rag on you, or say that it's completely wrong to dress attractively. Though a girl that can be sexy without showing off her panties or being damn near topless. You can be a lot more empowered by not dressing slutty!

I love women and girls to death; not just in a sexual manner, but in a thorough manner of love. I just find though that lately, probably due to the dishonorable way most guys have become or the media, that women are starting to lose their way.

Celebrity also has caused women to think it's empowering to dress like whores also. This Britney Spears/Paris Hilton/Rap Video generation is really driving me insane.

They give young girls the wrong messages, that not only is it okay to dress these ways but it's a good thing. They just don't seem to care what kind of harm they are doing.

Of course not all the blame can be pointed towards outside sources. Whatever happened to a little thing called Parenting? To quote Bender from Futurama, "Have you ever considered sitting down...and hitting them?"; not condoning Parent-Child abuse, though that who episode the line is from this very topic.

Parents NEED to tell their kids no to those kinds of clothes, and not to buy them for them. If you catch them changing clothes, you need to punish them for their actions.

It's just society as a whole has some very very serious issues, and it all starts with children. Children are the future, and we need to make sure that they get proper values. 

If they find it's okay to be provocative in grade school, what's to stop them from finding it's okay to be sexually active in middle school or high school? There's nothing wrong with sexuality, however, the lack of maturity of minors makes it dangerous.

Until you are ready, no matter what the age, you shouldn't have sex. Pleasure feels good, I won't deny it, but sex has major consequences. The reproductive act isn't intended for pleasure alone, it's for REPRODUCTION TOO. 

Sexuality is exciting, and the game of love is exciting too. However, you need more to life than that. The purpose of coupling, especially in nature, is to find a partner that compliments you.

You want to find someone, who will love you no matter what. Someone who won't leave you when you need them most.

If my wifey was to get in an accident, such as what happened to Christopher Reeve, I would still stick by her. It's because I truly love her, and i'd only want to support her. You really need to ask yourself a lot of questions, before you just get involved lightly with another.

Are you getting involved with this person just because they're attractive? What qualities does this person have that makes him/her attractive beyond looks? Does this person seem like someone you'd want to share your future with, and grow old with? Will this person still love you when you gray and wrinkle?

Why would you want to share your skin, and lower your barriers to just anyone ladies? If you make love to someone, it should be with someone very special. Not just anyone for the excitement or pleasure.

Doing it for the thrill just leads to danger, and it makes it all so very frivolous. Do you really want to risk getting a disease, or being impregnated by a guy you don't really feel strongly for you?

To be honest, sometimes I feel that sexually transmitted diseases are natures way of punishing those who treat sexuality too lightly. If you're not careful, then you deserve whatever happens to you.

Pregnancy is supposed to be such a wonderful thing, because it's two people who care for each other coming together to create a new life. Instead most of this generation looks at is as an inconvenience and with dread. There's a serious problem there!!

I want to know, and the guys that are going to commit to a girl for life want to know there's more to a girl that being physically appealing (or good in the sack). The kind of guys that get involved because of physical attraction alone won't love you when you turn 50 after that physical beauty fades.

It all just makes me very sad...the oversexed nature of youth and mature alike...the fact that people are forgetting values and appreciation for life...


----------



## impersonal (Oct 29, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Now in my day young girls happily used to run around semi naked and noone gave a crap, most of us thought it was adorable. I don't understand whats wrong with the world now, I mostly blame the Internet.



There's a difference between _running around semi-naked_ and _running around dressed like a whore_. In the first case, the girl is just too young to care about anything sexual; in the second case, the girl's clothes say "I want sex".


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 29, 2007)

Pop singers really need to stop wearing revieling clothing. If they have any talent they'd sell their music anyway so why bother trying to get the wrong attention. The fact that young girls try to be like these singers just bugs me even more, I mean why can't they try and be like the singers who don't fill their videos with revieling clothing and wiggling?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm not shocked or disgusted, but I'd really like for my daughter to be developing things like character and personality at that age, as opposed to striving for that 'sex-object' look.

There's nothing wrong with wanting to look good at any age, but I do find it objectionable looking up to an image where lack of respect is almost inevitable.


----------



## HinataGuardian (Oct 29, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Pop singers really need to stop wearing revieling clothing. If they have any talent they'd sell their music anyway so why bother trying to get the wrong attention. The fact that young girls try to be like these singers just bugs me even more, I mean why can't they try and be like the singers who don't fill their videos with revieling clothing and wiggling?


Yes, Celebrities do have a lot to answer for and a responsibility to do so. However, it's not just the singers/actors/celebrities that are responsible. Pointing fingers is irresponsible in itself. You need to have strong Parenting and control what your children wear too. You have to punish them if they disobey. Sure it's not fun to have to punish a child, but due to their lack of vision you have to make the right choices for them.



Paracetamol Boy said:


> I'm not shocked or disgusted, but I'd really like for my daughter to be developing things like character and personality at that age, as opposed to striving for that 'sex-object' look.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with wanting to look good at any age, but I do find it objectionable looking up to an image where lack of respect is almost inevitable.



You are exactly right, there is nothing with wanting to look attractive at any age. Looking attractive is important to our self esteem. However when dressing in a way that is damaging for you, even if you don't realize it, you are setting yourself up for pain. Little girls often don't realize what those clothes say. Showing off your body is advertising yourself for sexuality. I don't support pedophilia, or lolicons, however males are succeptable to being sexually attracted to young women; it has to do with the fact in nature, the younger your partner, the more virile she is and thus she can produce more offspring for you. However, pedophilia is completely unacceptable and immoral among human beings; though less than a thousand years ago it was acceptable to be a mother at 14.


----------



## Felt (Oct 29, 2007)

My mum would never let me dress like that when I was that age, but I wouldn't want to dress like that anyway


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 29, 2007)

I think they are....Already, I am starting to see girls as young as 8 and up dressing in mid driff shirts and short shorts almost near their buttocks and very short skirts.....and having purses full of useless junk....and some of them were only 8!!!  My sister never even heard of such things when she was 8.....

As for older girls...I already know about that....I think it is stupid....I like girls who are modest and not wearing too much make up (or any make up, for that matter) or girly for that matter....But apparently, the media and fashion magazines are always going to insist that girls should dress like that...and it is very sad...


----------



## spaZ (Oct 29, 2007)

I could care less how they dress since thats really not the problem its the attitude that is.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Oct 29, 2007)

It's all pedobear's fault


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 29, 2007)

It is the internet11111 fault!!  and the Pussy Cats dolls!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 29, 2007)

Combine that with the internet and you can see why pedophilia is so high.....prolly those fashion makers are closet pedos too .


----------



## allaboutcontests (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm glad most people agree that this is disgusting.

I was in a store a couple weeks ago (Walmart or K-mart, can't remember) and everywhere I looked there were slutty clothes; I couldn't find anything I'd actually wear in the teenage section.

One of the shirts looked so small it could have fit an 8 yr old, but it had "I got the skillz to pay the billz!" written right across the chest...  I immediately said what came to mind to my mom: "Wow.  Looks like a great shirt if you want to advertise that you're a whore; not that it takes that much skill to be a prostitute though."  

An older woman looking through those same shirts burst out laughing when she overheard me; hopefully she changed her mind about buying one of those for her teenage daughter.


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh and those tiny little super tight shorts with a word or statement across the rear is disgusting, too.  Seriously, why would any parent want their young daughter wearing something that encourages strangers to stare at their child's ass??  They often say something suggestive, too.  WTF is up with that??  It is _not_ cute.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 29, 2007)

No shit, sherlock.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 29, 2007)

Anaiya said:


> Oh and those tiny little super tight shorts with a word or statement across the rear is disgusting, too.  Seriously, why would any parent want their young daughter wearing something that encourages strangers to stare at their child's ass??  They often say something suggestive, too.  WTF is up with that??  It is _not_ cute.



Yeah i know of these...i saw a pair writing juicy on them XD....although the girl was like 22 so it was perfectly fine...oh and yea the booty was just ripe .


----------



## chaosakita (Oct 29, 2007)

I think it's really is so. I go around my school thinking, "Hello, 13-year olds are not "sexy" no matter what they wear." It's really depressing. But it's even more depressing that it's worse in other places.


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 29, 2007)

Stupid media sources. They should stop making things for the size of younger kids.


----------



## Snow (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes. You can blame media for praising people like Paris Hilton.


----------



## Toby (Oct 29, 2007)

Are children dressing inappropriately or am I just too stuck up and conservative to tell that this is freeing their minds and making them more open-minded?

No, I won't argue that being allowed to dress like this at such an age is an open-minded thing. But I would like to hear what could be done in order to set an example for why the freedom to dress the way you please is not the case for kids of that age. And not just legal restrictions, because they are _evidently_ not working when the parents give in to pressure.

I think it's time we go to the debate corner. If somebody would be so kind and do this thread the honours of making a debate thread, please?


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 29, 2007)

Anaiya said:


> They've removed it from their web site now, but just a few years ago, Ambercrombie and Fitch had a full line of thong underwear for children as young as 9.  That's just sick.



Ouch.  Ambercrombie and Fitch thongs?  Was it at least fifty bucks for the piece of leather? The place seriously throws in forty dollars on anything with their name on it.

Anyway, yeah, they are.  It's nothing new and anyone who doesn't know it probably lived in a rock the last decade.  I fail to see how is it really a debate, but whatever.


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 29, 2007)

Toby_Christ said:


> Are children dressing inappropriately or am I just too stuck up and conservative to tell that this is freeing their minds and making them more open-minded?
> 
> No, I won't argue that being allowed to dress like this at such an age is an open-minded thing. But I would like to hear what could be done in order to set an example for why the freedom to dress the way you please is not the case for kids of that age. And not just legal restrictions, because they are _evidently_ not working when the parents give in to pressure.
> 
> I think it's time we go to the debate corner. If somebody would be so kind and do this thread the honours of making a debate thread, please?



Perhaps I'm reading you wrong, but I think dressing a kindergartner like a hooker is just a bit beyond open minded.


----------



## M E L O D Y (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm glad that book was created because  these skanky little girls are attracting pedos


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 29, 2007)

I say "not nearly undressed enough "


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 29, 2007)

Does a 9 MONTH old really need "juicy" across her ass?
Bloomingdales thinks so.


----------



## Luigi (Oct 29, 2007)

When is this really gonna stop. Thats how you get rape people!


----------



## Immortal Flame (Oct 29, 2007)

They dress up like skanks without even being aware of pedo's on the look-out. I wouldn't be surprised if they end up going through a pedo encounter of sorts later on.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 29, 2007)

> Ten-year-old Ashley Parks said she admires the Pussycat Doll look.
> 
> "I like how it's sexy," she said.



Call me crazy, but ten year olds shouldn't like looking 'sexy.'  They shouldn't even know what 'sexy' means.  Hell, she probably doesn't.  That alone is wrong on so many levels.  What the Hell are her parents thinking?

Ugh... I'm eighteen, and I never dressed like one of those preppy whores.  Tasteful clothes are so much better... they compliment your form, leave more to the imagination, and best of all, they're comfortable.

Wear what you like, but you'd better be at least fifteen- preferably eighteen.  Ugh... it makes me sick to think of my little sister dressed like some trumped up slut.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2007)

What can you do? No one can force them to wear what is generally appropiate. If they want to reveal themselves, let them.


----------



## raisin-gun (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## ?Fallacy? (Oct 29, 2007)

i think most are.


----------



## Trov (Oct 29, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> What can you do? No one can force them to wear what is generally appropiate. If they want to reveal themselves, let them.



bullshit. Parents can and should control what kids wear. I'm sorry if I'm some how trampling on someone's 1st amendment rights here. But when a 10 year old is dressed like a hooker and has the word juicy written on the back of some hotpants, we have a problem.

pfft, no wonder it seems like we have a pedo epidemic.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes..It is very retarded to dress like that....


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 29, 2007)

Trov said:


> bullshit. Parents can and should control what kids wear. I'm sorry if I'm some how trampling on someone's 1st amendment rights here. But when a 10 year old is dressed like a hooker and has the word juicy written on the back of some hotpants, we have a problem.
> 
> pfft, no wonder it seems like we have a pedo epidemic.



Too many parents need to learn how to say "NO" to their kids.

Then again, I think it's pretty sick that there are manufacturers out there designing those hotpants with Juicy across the rear in a size 4-5 and 6-7, etc.  

Wanted: Children's clothing fashion designer.  Experience preferred.  Must be a p*d*p****.


----------



## Fojos (Oct 29, 2007)

What's this bullshit thread? If this was true, how come I haven't seen any kids dressed like sluts lately?


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 30, 2007)

Fojos said:


> What's this bullshit thread? If this was true, how come I haven't seen any kids dressed like sluts lately?



Because you have been living under a rock.  Look at the sidewalks, look around (preferingly around school areas where childred are mostly at... duh?).  Girls are dressing like whores everywhere.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 30, 2007)

your dirty...let me WASH you


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 30, 2007)

Fojos said:


> What's this bullshit thread? If this was true, how come I haven't seen any kids dressed like sluts lately?



 Move to the Bible Belt of the American South for one week.

 You will lose much faith in humanity. 

 Observe unwashed rednecks with mullets and a meth habit parade their daughters around in whore's clothing and then sing in the amen corner at Church on sunday.


----------



## Empress (Oct 30, 2007)

stupid parents


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2007)

Mider T said:


> lol Just the way pedos like em.  Next 3 year olds are going to be wearing tube tops.



Don't say that. 



Anaiya said:


> Yes.
> 
> It is such a pain in the rear to go clothes shopping for my five-year-old daughter.  I'm grateful that her school requires uniforms so I don't have to give the "that's not appropriate" explanation quite so much.  Seriously, young children do not need tube tops and miniskirts.  I recently saw a young girl, no older than 8, waiting at her bus stop in the equivalent of a sports bra and what we used to call a "pussy skirt" (because it hid nothing at the slightest bend).  It made me want to puke.  How any parent can let such a young girl go to school looking like that is beyond me.
> 
> ...



That's where you're wrong...no one needs tube tops. God I hate those things so much. They look bad on anyone and usually the people wearing them really shouldn't be....

*Now on topic*: Overall I would have to say that there is an increasing number of women in general wearing clothes that aren't really appropriate. Now if you're grown its one thing, its your choice, others, like me might not agree, but we can't stop you. 

But I think that children who are dressed in a certain way just shows a serious problem on the parents part and the potential for trouble down the road later. Also it would seem to make people who might be attracted to little girls look at them more. 

It also might teach the girls that the only way for them to get attention is to act slutty, which is a problem that too many girls already have. Too often I run into girls who seem to have learned at an early age that being sexual gets them noticed and its sad.


----------



## tinhamodic (Oct 30, 2007)

Though parents are a big factor the other factor is peer pressure also. How many kids these days have to 'dress up' because their other friends have designer clothes? My nephew spent close to $1,000 on sneakers alone (Does anyone or knows anyone that owns more than 8 pairs of sneakers?) So perhaps you have this 10 year old dressed to the 9's and draws all this attention what's the other kids to think?


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 30, 2007)

tinhamodic said:


> Though parents are a big factor the other factor is peer pressure also. How many kids these days have to 'dress up' because their other friends have designer clothes? My nephew spent close to $1,000 on sneakers alone (Does anyone or knows anyone that owns more than 8 pairs of sneakers?) So perhaps you have this 10 year old dressed to the 9's and draws all this attention what's the other kids to think?



So...does this kid already have all consoles ? XD


----------



## Taleran (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't believe its the choice of anyone except the person dressing themselves on what they want to wear or not wear


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 30, 2007)

Taleran said:


> I don't believe its the choice of anyone except the person dressing themselves on what they want to wear or not wear



 We're talking about girls as young as five years old.


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 30, 2007)

Taleran said:


> I don't believe its the choice of anyone except the person dressing themselves on what they want to wear or not wear



Right, because a five year old has the full capacity to understand the ramifications of her clothing choices.  

Children need guidance.  Letting them dress like sluts is not guidance.  Just say no, moms and dads!


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 30, 2007)

Anaiya said:


> Right, because a five year old has the full capacity to understand the ramifications of her clothing choices.
> 
> Children need guidance.  Letting them dress like sluts is not guidance.  Just say no, moms and dads!



 Right. I agree. Well said. 

 Personally, I couldn't care less how adults present themselves. After you reach a certain age... 16, 17, 18 perhaps depending on country, then you have to be your own person and you have to make your own decisions.

 But to imply that parents can't say no or try to influence children under that age is basically saying that parents shouldn't care, and parents who use that excuse themselves are basically saying "Listen..I'm too lazy. I don't care about trying to steer my child away from bad situations."


----------



## Kira (Oct 30, 2007)

Children dressing up like this is the only reason why pedobear is so unstoppable.


----------



## Nubs (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought kid's clothes were bad when I was in school.  The low riding bell bottoms that fifth graders wore... and now it's so much worse!  I wish people would dress their kids modestly and tell their kids to forget about trends.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 30, 2007)

I wold definitely agree with this. I see 10-year olds wearing thnigs they have no business wearing. >_<


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 30, 2007)

A little more than a year ago, I picked up a pair of jeans for my daughter (the 5 year-old) and when I got them home and tried them on her I found out they didn't go all the way up to her waist.  They didn't even entirely cover the top of her butt - they were designed to sit extremely low.  She had just turned 4 at that point and I was disgusted that any company would even consider designing something like that for such a young child.  I was far more naive about the world of children's fashion back then.


----------



## Charizard (Oct 30, 2007)

this is blashemy!...
this is madness!


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 30, 2007)

Edicius said:


> this is blashemy!...
> this is madness!



This is pedosparta!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2007)

If someone can have their daughter dressed like this:



And think its modeling, there's a problem with something.


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 30, 2007)

That is disgusting.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2007)

Anaiya said:


> That is disgusting.



Yeah and the thing is there are sites full of it, there's a thread in the BH about whether people think it is right or not and some people have posted links to these "Child Modeling Websites" that have stuff like that and far worse on it. 

They have little girls wearing clothes that leave nothing to the imagination...


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes. Everyone is a whore these days.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 30, 2007)

If it wasn't against the law they'd probably wear nothing.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 30, 2007)

Scorpion said:


> If it wasn't against the law they'd probably wear nothing.



And maybe even do "things"....the thought of parents actually willingly doing this for the money is freaking disgusting....


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 30, 2007)

_its true that some girls dress too revealingly..... but what I find more disturbing is the girls who wear the skin tight clothes ..... like the pussycat dolls  _


----------



## SunburnedVamp (Oct 30, 2007)

*cringes* 
Those parents are just asking for their kids to get raped!!!


----------



## Silvermyst (Oct 30, 2007)

Parents are too afraid of being considered the "bad guy" nowdays, for fear that they're children won't like them, or they'll be judged by other parents. They just can't be bothered to lay down the goddamn law and say no. Or, and I think this is almost worse, they let the TV and media babysit their children, which leads to all sorts of problems.


Parents should be the guiding factor. Not the media. Any parent who are too afraid to be the boss of their children are unfit to parent.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 30, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If someone can have their daughter dressed like this:
> 
> 
> 
> And think its modeling, there's a problem with something.



My god,and parents approve this? take pictures of their daughters dressed like this?
Some people shouldn't be allowed to have children


----------



## Denji (Oct 30, 2007)

This is the MTV culture rearing its ugly head again. Now little girls even younger than 10 think that it's cool to dress like a slut.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't know your definition of "revealing" but if you think mini skirt + tank top  and a pair of heels are revealing, then I must be dressed really "revealing".


----------



## Xion (Oct 30, 2007)

I think they are. I definitely don't find it the least bit "cool" or "sexy" when 6 year old girls dress like whores.

That is what we have whores for. 

And pedos for the former.


----------



## Diamed (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm not sure dressing scantily increases your chance of being raped, whether as an adult or a youngster.  But in any event it's sick to dress up any child as a sex object.  I thought child pornography was a crime.  christ.


----------



## Onryou (Oct 31, 2007)

People have just lost sense. Our era is an era of sex and fun. And these ideas have trickled down to the little kids in society. I have noticed moms buying thongs and stuff for themselves and their daughters. Media and stupid people make it seem okay to be 'sexually free' and 'flaunt what you've got', but seriously...little kids...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

Onryou said:


> People have just lost sense. Our era is an era of sex and fun. And these ideas have trickled down to the little kids in society. I have noticed moms buying thongs and stuff for themselves and their daughters. Media and stupid people make it seem okay to be 'sexually free' and 'flaunt what you've got', but seriously...little kids...



Sex is meant to be fun, but just like anything else there are consequences and things have to be taken responsibly. Honestly kids aren't old enough or mature enough to handle most of the responsibility that can come with sex.


----------



## Byakkö (Oct 31, 2007)

Lol, I blame anime, look at all those skanks in shojo anime, running around with their short.    
skirts. .                     Really though, I feel the pop culture of today is really at fault, look at the Bratz Dolls, now when I was a little girl we played with Barbies that had rather ugly, long dresses and now Barbie wears a mini-skirt and tube tops and has pink streaks in her hair.      It's what you expose these kids to nowadays, if you expose them to sluttiness, they will grow up to be slutty.


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 31, 2007)

Byakkö said:


> Lol, I blame anime, look at all those skanks in shojo anime, running around with their short.
> skirts. .                     Really though, I feel the pop culture of today is really at fault, look at the Bratz Dolls, now when I was a little girl we played with Barbies that had rather ugly, long dresses and now Barbie wears a mini-skirt and tube tops and has pink streaks in her hair.      It's what you expose these kids to nowadays, if you expose them to sluttiness, they will grow up to be slutty.




I hate those daggum Bratz dolls.  I'm not particularly fond of the name and it's implications (wheee, it's cool to be a brat), but I think as a parent I might be able to get past that if the stupid things would actually have some clothes on.  For crying out loud.  I don't get why parents want their kids playing with skank dolls.

I remember schoolyard arguments over who's Barbie doll was prettier.  What is it now?  Who's doll is the skankiest bitch?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

Anaiya said:


> I hate those daggum Bratz dolls.  I'm not particularly fond of the name and it's implications (wheee, it's cool to be a brat), but I think as a parent I might be able to get past that if the stupid things would actually have some clothes on.  For crying out loud.  I don't get why parents want their kids playing with skank dolls.
> 
> I remember schoolyard arguments over who's Barbie doll was prettier.  What is it now?  Who's doll is the skankiest bitch?



Yeah the Bratz dolls also look pretty mean and bitchy. I think they're kind of a bad example for little girls But so is calling shows like "America's Next Top Model" family programming.


----------



## Fojos (Oct 31, 2007)

Misleader said:


> Because you have been living under a rock.  Look at the sidewalks, look around (preferingly around school areas where childred are mostly at... duh?).  Girls are dressing like whores everywhere.



Or maybe because I live in a civilized country.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

Fojos said:


> Or maybe because I live in a civilized country.



Where would that be?


----------



## Fojos (Oct 31, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Where would that be?



Sweden, and I haven't seen anyone who's a child using clothes that are revealing. (It might be because it's too cold here as well O_O)

The youngest I've seen dressed like "whores" as you people like calling it, have been around 15.


----------



## ♥Akako♥ (Oct 31, 2007)

Disgusting,Young girls shouldn't be dressing like that. It's the parents fault for buying and allowing the kids to dress like that. If I had kids I wouldn't let them dress like that till their 17. I wonder what the future is going to be like when those kids grow up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

Fojos said:


> Sweden, and I haven't seen anyone who's a child using clothes that are revealing. (It might be because it's too cold here as well O_O)
> 
> The youngest I've seen dressed like "whores" as you people like calling it, have been around 15.



Remember that before bashing some other place, especially the first place you'd come whining to if someone took you over, that every place has its drawbacks. 

This is far worse than our kids dressing like sluts. 


*Spoiler*: _boys arrested for multiple rapes_ 



  Published: 30th October 2007 11:18 CET
Online: 
  Three teenage boys have been arrested on suspicion of having carried out a number of rapes in  on Monday. 

Two 16-year-old boys are being held in police custody. A 14-year-old boy is also suspected of involvement. He too was taken in for questioning but was released because of his young age. 

  Related Articles



Police said they suspected that a number of people were raped but were reluctant to release any further details. 

"We are dealing with very young people. We can't say anything about what actually happened," said police spokesman H?kan Lindholm. 

The crime took place in a basement in the M?llev?ngen district, under the Leonard shopping centre, according to Kv?llsposten. The newspaper also noted that none of the alleged victims were minors




Problem with saying any place is civilized, civility is overrated...


----------



## Fojos (Oct 31, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Remember that before bashing some other place, especially the first place you'd come whining to if someone took you over, that every place has its drawbacks.
> 
> This is far worse than our kids dressing like sluts.
> 
> ...



As if that doesn't happen in the US as well? Don't kid yourself.


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 31, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah the Bratz dolls also look pretty mean and bitchy. I think they're kind of a bad example for little girls But so is calling shows like "America's Next Top Model" family programming.



Yea, I don't really think "America's Next Top Model" is exactly appropriate for young children or for young ladies, for that matter.  My scrawny preteen niece thought that show was the greatest thing since sliced bread until we found out she had put herself on a diet to get skinnier and we had to talk some sense into her.  I don't have a problem with her interest in modeling, but she needs to develop an appropriate self image and realize that taking care of yourself, rather than starving yourself, is what is really important.

There are a lot of so-called "family shows" on the air I won't let my kids watch.  Then again, I don't agree that Spongebob Squareass is a preschool show.



Fojos said:


> As if that doesn't happen in the US as well? Don't kid yourself.



I don't believe that was the point.  I think his point was don't kid *your*self, Sweden has it's problems, too.


----------



## Byakkö (Oct 31, 2007)

Anaiya said:


> I hate those daggum Bratz dolls.  I'm not particularly fond of the name and it's implications (wheee, it's cool to be a brat), but I think as a parent I might be able to get past that if the stupid things would actually have some clothes on.  For crying out loud.  I don't get why parents want their kids playing with skank dolls.
> 
> I remember schoolyard arguments over who's Barbie doll was prettier.  What is it now?  Who's doll is the skankiest bitch?



Lol, I'm sure it is now. When my little sister was ten, I remember going to toy stores when Bratz were new and thinking, "Oh my god, that's disgusting". As you said, the name in itself is innappropriate, so it's cool to be brat now? 
No wonder kids are getting layed at twelve and pedos are more common than ever. I'm obviously not defending them, but who could blame the fact there's more pedo's than ever, when young girls are dressed like, no, worse than a 20 y/o?


----------



## Fojos (Oct 31, 2007)

Anaiya said:


> I don't believe that was the point.  I think his point was don't kid *your*self, Sweden has it's problems, too.



Yes, but that doesn't mean we have them at the same rate. (or quantity)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

Fojos said:


> As if that doesn't happen in the US as well? Don't kid yourself.



I'm not, I'm just saying, "let he without sin cast the first stone". In this context, don't bash another country for something when you've got something of the same seriousness or worse going on. 

And no...we've never had Sweden bail us out. 



Anaiya said:


> Yea, I don't really think "America's Next Top Model" is exactly appropriate for young children or for young ladies, for that matter.  My scrawny preteen niece thought that show was the greatest thing since sliced bread until we found out she had put herself on a diet to get skinnier and we had to talk some sense into her.  I don't have a problem with her interest in modeling, but she needs to develop an appropriate self image and realize that taking care of yourself, rather than starving yourself, is what is really important.
> 
> There are a lot of so-called "family shows" on the air I won't let my kids watch.  Then again, I don't agree that Spongebob Squareass is a preschool show.



yeah, I know too many girls who I see having trouble with self image. There is this girl at my work, who comes to the overnight lock ins, she's 14 and she tells me about some of the stuff going on with her. I try to help her out but it makes me sad because so many of the things she worries about aren't things I think a 14 year old should be concerned about. I mean she thinks she's fat for one, and she's easily one of the best looking 14 year olds I've seen. She's not all slutty looking either. Hell if her mom is any thing to go by, she's got it all up hill from here. 

Of course I know girls my age with self image issues, my best friend is worried about her hips. She only weighs 105 pounds. 

And Spongebob isn't the best thing for young kids.


----------



## Anaiya (Oct 31, 2007)

Fojos said:


> Yes, but that doesn't mean we have them at the same rate. (or quantity)



You made a blanket claim with implication of insult.  You have to expect somebody is going to call you on it and nobody made any claims regarding the rate of this sort of thing.  

If you want to argue percentages, bring them on and make some truly valid claims.  Otherwise, don't get all defensive when somebody calls you on your insult.  

Every country suffers from crime and ignorance.  There is no Utopia.  There's really no point in getting into a pissing contest about who's country is better in a thread about little girls dressing like skanks and might I point out that just because you haven't seen it doesn't mean it doesn't happen.  Not that I'm saying it does, either, but that you haven't seen it is not definitive evidence that it doesn't.


----------



## Red (Oct 31, 2007)

It's the media. Disney channel and all the other "LoL slut fashion" nonsense.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 31, 2007)

i dont think we should try to repress young girls if they want to show more skin, but at the same time its not unhealthy to be turned on by it either


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i dont think we should try to repress young girls if they want to show more skin, but at the same time its not unhealthy to be turned on by it either



How old are you again?


----------



## Homura (Oct 31, 2007)

In my opinion, yes they are, but who am I to judge what other girls should wear. I used to wear revealing clothing myself and I still happen to do so on several occassions...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

Karin said:


> In my opinion, yes they are, but who am I to judge what other girls should wear. I used to wear revealing clothing myself and I still happen to do so on several occassions...



But how old? Were you like 5 or 6 doing this? And your grown now, its not a problem.



AbnormallyNormal said:


> i dont think we should try to repress young girls if they want to show more skin, but at the same time its not unhealthy to be turned on by it either



Know what, don't care how old you are. 

Saying that there's nothing wrong with adults getting turned on by little kids *is a problem*. I mean I know that there are 15 and 16 year olds out there that are attractive, that's different. 

But a girl who is under the age of ten, dressed like she's ready to go clubin' needs a serious reality check. And any person telling us that its okay needs one too. 

There's nothing sexy about a 8 year old in low rider jeans because there should be nothing sexy about an 8 year old at all. Even other 8 year old's shouldn't be turned on...

What kind of message does this send to the girls themselves or the boys looking at them? Not a good one, that's for sure. Its a problem in a world where guys systematically objectify women, kids learn their morals from shows like the OC, Gossip Girl and shows on MTV, child molestation seems to be on the rise, and teen pregnancy is on the rise too. 

This isn't the cause of all these problems, but its not helping. Teaching young girls to dress in this manner is probably setting them up for trouble, showing all of this to young boys is no better. Showing this to adults is far worse.


----------



## escamoh (Oct 31, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i dont think we should try to repress young girls if they want to show more skin, but at the same time its not unhealthy to be turned on by it either


----------



## Homura (Oct 31, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But how old? Were you like 5 or 6 doing this? And your grown now, its not a problem.



Obviously I wasn't that young when I started to wear such revealing clothing. Though at the time when I first started to wear clothing like that, I did consider myself too young when I look back at how young I was.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

Karin said:


> Obviously I wasn't that young when I started to wear such revealing clothing. Though at the time when I first started to wear clothing like that, I did consider myself too young when I look back at how young I was.



I wasn't trying to offensive, sorry if you took it that way. I just meant that in some cases the girls we're talking about are that young. If you'd like an example just go check 12chan. 

Its sad what parents will allow and that they will allow their daughters to even model like that for adults to look at later.


----------



## escamoh (Oct 31, 2007)

the main problem is clothing if we were all nudist this wouldnt be happening


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

escamoh said:


> the main problem is clothing if we were all nudist this wouldnt be happening



Yeah but then there's the problem of ugly people. 

No one wants to see me naked, even on a warm day.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 31, 2007)

ok well i dont mean pre-puberty girls. i dont understand why girls pre-puberty would want to dress like whores at all though in the first place.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> ok well i dont mean pre-puberty girls. i dont understand why girls pre-puberty would want to dress like whores at all though in the first place.



Because they see it on TV...I mean they see it all over. Or they see older siblings doing it. Frankly I don't know why more parents don't endorse the whole emo thing, at least emo girls wear more clothes on average.


----------



## Diamed (Oct 31, 2007)

fojos, sweden's rape rate is three time's that of the US.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

Diamed said:


> fojos, sweden's rape rate is three time's that of the US.



I think he'll be quiet now.


----------



## M E L O D Y (Oct 31, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But how old? Were you like 5 or 6 doing this? And your grown now, its not a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quoted for truth.


----------



## dawnster15 (Oct 31, 2007)

A combination of the image that the media creates and what parents allow is very much at fault for why young girls are dressing like this.

When I was 9 to 11 years old in the nineties I was way more concerned with getting to lunch time and getting outside for recess than getting to the mall to buy the latest 'fashion' (and I use that term lightly)

For whatever reason kids just don't seem to want to just be kids anymore, they've all gotta dress like the adults and have cell phones, hell I've seen nine years olds who can text better than me and who've worn clothes waaaayyy more revealing than anything in my closet and it's just insane. 

And parents just won't say no as if they're not the authority in the situation, as if they believe they can't regulate what goes on in their child's life. During the teenage years, yeah I'll give it to you it's much more difficult to do that but come on, you're not powerless to stop an eight or nine year old from dressing like a skank.


----------



## Fojos (Oct 31, 2007)

Diamed said:


> fojos, sweden's rape rate is three time's that of the US.



And?

You find 1 serious thing that Sweden has a higher rate of, when most rape cases in both Sweden and US don't even get reported. This proves much.

The only statistics that are even remotely correct = height. (At least here, I don't know how the passport thing works in the US)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

Fojos said:


> And?
> 
> You find 1 serious thing that Sweden has a higher rate of, when most rape cases in both Sweden and US don't even get reported. This proves much.



You can just stop now, you've been shot down enough times to show you don't know what you're talking about. You come to an intelligent discussion bashing other countries for the morals of their people acting is if your country is all high and mighty and everyone's shown you that your no more civilized than anyone else.


----------



## Fojos (Oct 31, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You can just stop now, you've been shot down enough times to show you don't know what you're talking about. You come to an intelligent discussion bashing other countries for the morals of their people acting is if your country is all high and mighty and everyone's shown you that your no more civilized than anyone else.



I'm not saying that my country is all high and mighty. What I'm saying is that I don't see kids dressing like sluts where I live, but then *someone* has to say we have other problems and that I live under a rock and have to look more, which is just a silly argument because you have them as well.

You don't need to look at statistics to see how a country is faring. Heck, Sweden is bad compared to some countries, but I can't say USA is any of those. Not even close.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 31, 2007)

It's No Big Deal. The only people who care are homotional lamers.

It's just a small change in what's socially acceptable, 30 years from now girls will be all covered up again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

Fojos said:


> I'm not saying that my country is all high and mighty. What I'm saying is that I don't see kids dressing like sluts where I live, but then *someone* has to say we have other problems and that I live under a rock and have to look more, which is just a silly argument because you have them as well.
> 
> You don't need to look at statistics to see how a country is faring. Heck, Sweden is bad compared to some countries, but I can't say USA is any of those. Not even close.



What you're basically saying is, "You don't need to look at proof to see how a country is fairing" and then blah blah blah....take your word for it right? 

You came out and said, "At least I live in a country that's civilized," that was uncalled for. I pointed out your blatant mistake and utter ignorance. You were the one claiming superiority. You were the one posting off topic. You were the one who put another country down. Everyone showed you how wrong you are, now you're back tracking...and then restating what we've already proven to be false.


----------



## Fojos (Oct 31, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> restating what we've already proven to be false.



When? When you posted bullshit statistics that aren't even almost correct?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

Fojos said:


> When? When you posted bullshit statistics that aren't even almost correct?



I didn't post statistics...Jesus, will you just stop? You're seriously not making sense. You're the only one claiming your country is better than anyone else's. We were talking about kids and clothes.


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Oct 31, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But how old? Were you like 5 or 6 doing this? And your grown now, its not a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so true. Why are young girls trying to dress like sluts (no offense)? They should be enjoying their youth and act like little girls and stop trying to act way older than they are.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What you're basically saying is, "You don't need to look at proof to see how a country is fairing" and then blah blah blah....take your word for it right?
> 
> You came out and said, "At least I live in a country that's civilized," that was uncalled for. I pointed out your blatant mistake and utter ignorance. You were the one claiming superiority. You were the one posting off topic. You were the one who put another country down. Everyone showed you how wrong you are, now you're back tracking...and then restating what we've already proven to be false.


I think he likes you.

I think its pretty sad and gross when i see 8 year olds walking around in miniskirts i know 10 years from now i'll be using them for one night stands....and for some reason i want to prevent that.


----------



## Chee (Oct 31, 2007)

Lady Tsukiyomi said:


> That is so true. Why are young girls trying to dress like sluts (no offense)? They should be enjoying their youth and act like little girls and stop trying to act way older than they are.



The media makes the girls wanna be like that.

Bratz dolls, Cheetah Girls and other young girl role models are putting that in their minds.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Oct 31, 2007)

Ix-Nay said:


> I don't know your definition of "revealing" but if you think mini skirt + tank top  and a pair of heels are revealing, then I must be dressed really "revealing".



Hmmmmm

Could you post pics of yourself?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> Could you post pics of yourself?



I think you might be the wrong party to talk to judging by that avatar.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Oct 31, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think you might be the wrong party to talk to judging by that avatar.



You forgot his signature.I hope he's doing that just for kicks and not for real


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2007)

pics or gtfo?

No really, I wouldn't my daughter leave looking like a skankoid. If anything sweatpants and a sweater would be her daily routine.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> pics or gtfo?
> 
> No really, I wouldn't my daughter leave looking like a skankoid. If anything sweatpants and a sweater would be her daily routine.



Some of them actually sneak out, like they put on one set of clothes and change.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Some of them actually sneak out, like they put on one set of clothes and change.



Yeah, i know. Some of my friends told me when i asked how they got out the house looking like they were going to a nightclub.

These friends of course have kids already.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Yeah, i know. Some of my friends told me when i asked how they got out the house looking like they were going to a nightclub.
> 
> These friends of course have kids already.



This is why I've always kind of been attracted to conservatively dressed girls.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, but most conservatively dressed girls are douches.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 31, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> It's No Big Deal. The only people who care are *homotional* lamers.


I haven't heard that word before?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2007)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Yeah, but most conservatively dressed girls are douches.



Not my friends, and it can still be sexy.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Oct 31, 2007)

Some girls are going around for Halloween dressed up as Paris Hilton and Britany Spears. One of my friends lost her virginity at the age of *nine*. This has got to stop.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 31, 2007)

A 10 year old using the word 'sexy' just seems really weird to me.

They are growing up too fast. And I don't think it's healthy. However, I can't begin to think of how to stop it because you'd pretty much have to change the whole pop culture that's been created.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 31, 2007)

Angel_Of_Hell said:


> Some girls are going around for Halloween dressed up as Paris Hilton and Britany Spears. *One of my friends lost her virginity at the age of nine.* This has got to stop.



Did she clarify if it was consensual? 

I just can't see a prepubescent boy being able to "get it up" to any meaningful degree. Anything else is child molestation.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2007)

We were talking about sex at 8 and 9 and learned about it some more at 10.....but yeah i don't know how parents let things like sexual intercourse scenes in a porno slip into a childs hands....because thats how me and my friends learned about it. We used to say S. E. X instead of sex.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 31, 2007)

Luckily for my development, my sister found and dis ofposed all my dad's "special" tapes and magazines before I got to them.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 31, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> I haven't heard that word before?



Homotional is a combination of the words Ho and Emotional.

Ho from the way Ho's react over ever little thing and emotional because the "homotional" person is emotional. If you are homotional chance are you are a soccer mom.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Oct 31, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think you might be the wrong party to talk to judging by that avatar.



Don't be mean...


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 31, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Homotional is a combination of the words Ho and Emotional.
> 
> Ho from the way Ho's react over ever little thing and emotional because the "homotional" person is emotional. If you are homotional chance are you are a soccer mom.


I think soccer moms and "ho's" are rather different from one another.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> I think soccer moms and "ho's" are rather different from one another.


I lol'd.


yeah....the porn we saw was pretty hardcore....now whenever someone attempts to choke me i go insane...somewhat.....


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 31, 2007)

Fojos said:


> Or maybe because I live in a civilized country.



Don't sweat.  Give it ten-twenty years and you will be "Americanized."  >=D


----------



## Auron (Nov 1, 2007)

I blame it on the parents....I go out almost every weekend and I always see girls that have basically nothing on.  Even in a club setting, have some self respect...when ur dressed like that people just see u as a ho.  I don't know what kind of parents would let their daughter go out dressed the way some girls do.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Nov 1, 2007)

It's all due to capitilist ways of consuming. We all want MORE MORE MORE MORE! I'm getting tired of it. People are becoming too greedy causing global warming which is then partlyn responsible for these sorts of moral fashion disasters. I've already seen girls as young as 6 dressing like prostitutes and it's frankly getting outta hand.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2007)

This has nothing to do with global warming...


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Nov 1, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This has nothing to do with global warming...



No, just poking fun at how everything is inadvertently linked to our own societal ways of developing. Our own apathy, how we are not truly 'free' and how little girls now have powers that Emperors of old could never attain. We've gone down a slippery slope.


----------



## Diamed (Nov 1, 2007)

capitalism was more free and unfettered in the 1700's and 1800's in america.  I didn't exactly notice the 6 year old whores then.  America has become progressively more socialist the entire century, and in an exact match, girls undressed more and more.  Seems like communism is to blame!  What a junk correlation.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 1, 2007)

Diamed said:


> capitalism was more free and unfettered in the 1700's and 1800's in america.  *I didn't exactly notice the 6 year old whores then*.  America has become progressively more socialist the entire century, and in an exact match, girls undressed more and more.  Seems like communism is to blame!  What a junk correlation.



 You weren't exactly around then, for that matter.


----------



## AKLEADER89 (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah young girls dress to sexy look i am 18 and i know what boys think when see a girl are age like that but when we see a 10 year old like that im just like what the fuck is that it is messed up man i just want to know where all of a sudden all this stuff changed


----------



## Diamed (Nov 1, 2007)

Luckily we have various pictures, diaries, histories, oral traditions, etc to fill us in about the past.  Unless you think like the christians all the evidence pointing to conservative dress styles was planted by Satan like fossils in the earth to deceive us?

<3.  have a nice day pilaf, you're fun.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2007)

Ichiban-nin said:


> No, just poking fun at how everything is inadvertently linked to our own societal ways of developing. Our own apathy, how we are not truly 'free' and how little girls now have powers that Emperors of old could never attain. We've gone down a slippery slope.




Most of what you're saying has no link. The increase in global warming, even if we are to believe the bullshit about us causing it has nothing to do with any part of this. So why mention it? 

Little girls dressing in a sexy way has more to do with a desire that all kids have to be grown. And them thinking that looking like this or that makes them appear more grown. In the past little girls have worn their mother's makeup because their mother did and they wanted to be like her. 

In generations where children watch more and more television and television is more provocative, they've replaced wanting to be like father or mother with wanting to be like the girl they saw on MTV. 

Further more, parents encourage this behavior. feeding into the shallow materialistic parts of our culture. Some of them spend hundreds of dollars on shoes for a kid and the like. The kid comes to see these sort of things as important.

Or the parents let little girls dress like their grown women, and say its her freedom of expression. Even if the girl doesn't act out in a sexual manner, theres no doubt this style of dress has an effect on others perception of her. 



Diamed said:


> capitalism was more free and unfettered in the 1700's and 1800's in america.  I didn't exactly notice the 6 year old whores then.  America has become progressively more socialist the entire century, and in an exact match, girls undressed more and more.  Seems like communism is to blame!  What a junk correlation.



There's plenty of those in this thread. 



Pilaf said:


> You weren't exactly around then, for that matter.



Too bad all of the things from that time are gone and burned...

Not.

Do you realize that even hookers from back then, wouldn't be caught dead in what some little girls wear now? Now it was no better because the women were oppressed as all Hell, but it was very taboo to show much skin. 

With the decline of religion being a central point of life, and with traditional values being looked at in such a negative connotation things aren't slated to get better.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2007)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> We were talking about sex at 8 and 9 and learned about it some more at 10.....but yeah i don't know how parents let things like sexual intercourse scenes in a porno slip into a childs hands....because thats how me and my friends learned about it. We used to say S. E. X instead of sex.



I forgot all about the whole spelling out thing, S-E-X


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 1, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *With the decline of religion being a central point of life*, and with traditional values being looked at in such a negative connotation things aren't slated to get better.



 A very odd correlation. I live in the South, you see. Most of the people here in this Bible Belt attend church regularly. A majority, in fact, up to 60% attend church twice a month or more and would identify themselves as Christian. I see some of those same people dressing their children in these whore's clothes.

 Whereas I am not a religious person, and many of my friends are not, and my particular tribe seem to be much more strongly opposed to this trend of clothing than those who participate in religion or identify with a particular religion.

 I won't argue that a decline of morality may be causing this, or more rather a decline of personal willpower to enforce morality in one's own life - but to tie morality to religion as if the two were the same thing..please. I know better.


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 1, 2007)

yes they are.. and they're driving my semi-pedo friend crazy... lol he's theres mumbling to himself "they have to learn"... hmm, maybe i should be worried


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2007)

Pilaf said:


> A very odd correlation. I live in the South, you see. Most of the people here in this Bible Belt attend church regularly. A majority, in fact, up to 60% attend church twice a month or more and would identify themselves as Christian. I see some of those same people dressing their children in these whore's clothes.
> 
> Whereas I am not a religious person, and many of my friends are not, and my particular tribe seem to be much more strongly opposed to this trend of clothing than those who participate in religion or identify with a particular religion.
> 
> I won't argue that a decline of morality may be causing this, or more rather a decline of personal willpower to enforce morality in one's own life - but to tie morality to religion as if the two were the same thing..please. I know better.



I can be the first to tell you that people going to Church doesn't mean they have their morals and religion right. Many times the worst people are those who go to Church and think thats enough to absolve them from any wrong they might do Mon-Sat.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, it can be a bit too much sometimes (or in this case too little). But haven't "we" put this on ourselves? And can it really be stopped?


----------



## dreams lie (Nov 1, 2007)

Diamed said:


> capitalism was more free and unfettered in the 1700's and 1800's in america.  I didn't exactly notice the 6 year old whores then.  America has become progressively more socialist the entire century, and in an exact match, girls undressed more and more.  Seems like communism is to blame!  What a junk correlation.



Wait, free and unfettered?  Monopolies and child labor again? Is that your version of a better and pure capitalism?  Communism to blame.  Ha.  Seriously Diamed, you don't need to preach this shit anymore.  Anyone with access to these sites already know communism fails, but to say they are the reason people are dressing less conservative you are so very wrong.  I blame the media and pop culture, not some political bullshit that we largely identified as wrong before the 1970's.  As far as I know and read, communism looks down on hookers and whores.  Modern China is a nice example of that kind of "human rights violation" where they can fine and jail sluts.  Less conservative dress probably resulted from increased FREEDOM, not increased socialism.


----------



## Twirl (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't know why young girls dress revealingly... they have nothing to show...


----------



## Mike Hunt (Nov 1, 2007)

I understand young adult and late teens. Anyone under 13 years old shouldn't dress up like this tho.


----------



## Jaga (Nov 1, 2007)

omg that six year old is wearing make-up for what? she looks like a little clown...lol

no girls should where make up until there at least 16-17...and actually most girls don't even need to wear make-up until there like 25-30 and by that time there women. 

as for revealing.... if you have a womanly body you can where revealing clothes if you want....and usually that doesn't happen when your less then 17.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Nov 2, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Most of what you're saying has no link. The increase in global warming, even if we are to believe the bullshit about us causing it has nothing to do with any part of this. So why mention it?
> 
> Little girls dressing in a sexy way has more to do with a desire that all kids have to be grown. And them thinking that looking like this or that makes them appear more grown. In the past little girls have worn their mother's makeup because their mother did and they wanted to be like her.
> 
> ...



Ah, but you see all the issues we face in society are linked and fuelled by whatever ideologies are placed on us. For this, it's about how they all full under the giant umbrella: the ideology of current affairs and media. 

These days global news covers thing about what teenagers and kids are doing, the debate over climate change, technology and it's effects on people, politics, natural disasters and the main way these ideologies are transported via the media. We wouldn't be thinking about these things if we lived in a cave away from TV or newspapers or the internet. In this thread and all the others in the NF Cafe they can fall under bigger categories in the single underlying fact that it's all news.

The fact is, it's deemed natural in this case to let children have more freedom as social policy has evolved. You have just pointed out this timeline for young girls' behaviour quite well. It's now become okay for parents to encourage such behaviour by how it's portrayed on television for instance. You have also pointed out at things that fall under cultural and political ideologies in how people teach their kids values and ways of thinking etc.

Ideology, though effective in creating fast and far-reaching standards for what is considered normal or acceptable in various societies is hard to combat in situations involving degenerating morals and propaganda. How these situations can be identifying is if enough people form a consensus for dissent over the ruling powers like the government. In the case of what to clothe young girls it can be linked to all other sorts of issues in terms of ideology.


----------



## Diamed (Nov 2, 2007)

misleader:  I said capitalism causing scantily clad women is as 'junk' a correlation as communism causing it.  You're right, communism doesn't cause scantily clad women.  Sorry I wasn't clear. . .thought I was.


----------



## Namin? (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, it is true that you should not dress a five year old in a thong because that's extremely wrong on some terms. I only started wearing them two years ago. (okay, lets not get into that...)
I remember when my friend brought a thong to fourth grade for show and tell. The teacher was shocked and called the student councelor. The girl was then taken away from here mother. I guess that it can't be stopped. Girls are getting lyposuction at the age of twelve. What the hell is this world coming to?


----------



## Zabuzalives (Nov 2, 2007)

I blame the fucking retarded parents who dont know how to raise a child. 

its ""cute"".... 

Yeah, having Paris Hilton (talentless whore) as a rolemodel is good for your daughters development. 

Raising little Britneys! Long live our ""culture"".

We went way to far with individualism and rebellion against old values and traditions.


----------



## tinhamodic (Nov 2, 2007)

I remember the JonBonet Ramsey tragedy and saw some specials. I can't believe how that poor girl was so dolled up and even then I remember someone mentioning the same thing on some of the reason she may have been murdered. That we are dressing them up to look like mini-adults thus fueling the imagination of pedophiliacs.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 2, 2007)

Zabuzalives said:


> I blame the fucking retarded parents who dont know how to raise a child.
> 
> its ""cute""....
> 
> ...



 Funny..it's my individuality which causes me to _despise_ whorish behavior..not some shitty tradition. I find that people who adhere the most strongly to rituals and traditions are also the ones who are most likely to follow the trash trends.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 2, 2007)

Part of the problem is the mentality of an older generation judging a younger one. If everyone "dresses like a skank" then how do you tell anymore? And how does it hurt a child's future if they grew up around their peers-- and grew up around the boys-- seeing them that way, if they were used to it from that young of an age. There are entire societies on this planet where people wear nothing, or nearly-nothing, in their day-to-day lives, and it has thus far failed to cause the collapse of the society. Nudity is a big thing in Euro/Asian populations, and under the fierce sun of the desert, because generations of environmental factors _forced_ clothing on the population at large, and thus the presence or absence of clothing became a social and psychological factor in sexuality.

Seriously, my little sister and I ran around in nothing but swimwear, shorts, tanks, and stuff like that all summer when we were kids, and so did the rest of the kids where I lived, and somehow we all turned out alright.

The part that I have a lot of mixed feelings about has more to do with pushing "sexy" as a style at an age where sex should be about the last concern on a child's mind. Then again, part of this may also be the trend of children physically developing at a much younger age than past generations, creating layers of ambiguity and creating social factors that never existed before.


----------



## Zabuzalives (Nov 2, 2007)

Pilaf said:


> Funny..it's my individuality which causes me to _despise_ whorish behavior..not some shitty tradition. I find that people who adhere the most strongly to rituals and traditions are also the ones who are most likely to follow the trash trends.




I am talking about individualism going to far and crossing over in a selfish egotistical focus on self and self expression, with no care for social control or other opinions. 

The child is ""expressing themselves"" or ""finding their individuality"" and the parents let them full freedom. While in fact the children are just sheepishly following a degenerate trend.

If someone sticks to tradition, why would they follow a NEW trend contrary to their tradition? they wont....

All the 6 year old dressing like skanks dont regularly have traditional christian parents. Its mostly parent haveing their head in the clouds about ""freedom of self expression"". Who feel they cant ""interfere with that"". 

Who rebel against the restrictive values they themselves were raised under, buttake that to far.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Nov 2, 2007)

Many poverty-stricken families, or 'busy parents' raise children to let them wear/do whatever they want because they either don't have time to raise them or just couldn't care less.
They see people from an early age - usually their parents, and want to copy them. Many kids have to raise themselves these days.


----------



## Saria19 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank god I know how to sew, because there is no way in hell that I would dress my kid in anything like what I've seen going around. I'm sorry if this sounds traditional, but until age 12, girls should wear long pants, shorts that reach mid-thigh at least, and skirt that are at least mid thigh as well, and wear shorts under them if they are shorter than knee-length. That is the age where they are supposed to look cute, not Sassy/sexy.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree with concerned parents. If children see that its okay to dress like this when they are young, they'll think its okay when they are old. Reminds me of the arabic saying : "whoever becomes used to something as they grow up will not quit when they get white hair" (it sounds cooler in arabic because the words "grow up" and "get white hair" sound really close.


----------



## Vicious ♥ (Nov 3, 2007)

II Xion II said:


> Yes, but I'm not complaining.



Exactly what I was going to say


----------



## Enter Shikari (Nov 3, 2007)

If they're older than 13, then it's cool by me


----------



## Aldrick (Nov 3, 2007)

I know 12 year olds who were make up, listen to Rihanna, Britney spears and such, bitch about other people (hypocramasee) and buy expensive thigns simply to show them off.

But schools here have uniforms.


----------



## Cecil (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, yes they are. Tryin to be lil      s.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 3, 2007)

Ichiban-nin said:


> Ah, but you see all the issues we face in society are linked and fuelled by whatever ideologies are placed on us. For this, it's about how they all full under the giant umbrella: the ideology of current affairs and media.
> 
> These days global news covers thing about what teenagers and kids are doing, the debate over climate change, technology and it's effects on people, politics, natural disasters and the main way these ideologies are transported via the media. We wouldn't be thinking about these things if we lived in a cave away from TV or newspapers or the internet. In this thread and all the others in the NF Cafe they can fall under bigger categories in the single underlying fact that it's all news.
> 
> ...



Sorry but I thought about these things before I watched the news. I would wonder about the girl wearing the super short skirt even as a little kid and I would wonder why she was so blatantly displaying all of herself when the other girls weren't and really, had nothing to show because of age. 

All that bullshit people say this is linked to, this isn't linked to crap about global warming and blah blah. I'm so sick of everyone bringing that up like its the cause of everything. This is linked to bad parenting, lazy parents who don't want to raise their kids, they want their kids to be raised by television and the media, they want the school to instill values in their kids, but the school isn't there to do that. 

Despite the best efforts of the school, some of these kids might not know what's appropriate for school or the work place later. Some of the boys and others exposed to this might learn to treat girls or their other classmates in a certain way depending on how they're dressed.

I can tell you right now that even in this day and time when a girl is dressed in a skimpy matter, especially if she is younger than me. I push her away if I don't know her. I want her off me and as far away as possible. Its a reaction to a lot of misunderstandings I've seen happen where the guy was not at fault. 

But people react differently to different things. Some kid might think that all women should dress like that, its the only way for them to get what they want. Other's might think that every girl that does is a whore. Even some might begin to see women as lesser creatures or as stupid because they have to dress like that to get attention and the like. 

Swim wear and extreme heat aside, there's really not a reason to dress in a sexy way unless you're trying to be sexy. And little kids don't need to be sexy. Regardless of location or situation. 



neko-sennin said:


> Part of the problem is the mentality of an older generation judging a younger one. If everyone "dresses like a skank" then how do you tell anymore? And how does it hurt a child's future if they grew up around their peers-- and grew up around the boys-- seeing them that way, if they were used to it from that young of an age. There are entire societies on this planet where people wear nothing, or nearly-nothing, in their day-to-day lives, and it has thus far failed to cause the collapse of the society. Nudity is a big thing in Euro/Asian populations, and under the fierce sun of the desert, because generations of environmental factors _forced_ clothing on the population at large, and thus the presence or absence of clothing became a social and psychological factor in sexuality.
> 
> Seriously, my little sister and I ran around in nothing but swimwear, shorts, tanks, and stuff like that all summer when we were kids, and so did the rest of the kids where I lived, and somehow we all turned out alright.
> 
> The part that I have a lot of mixed feelings about has more to do with pushing "sexy" as a style at an age where sex should be about the last concern on a child's mind. Then again, part of this may also be the trend of children physically developing at a much younger age than past generations, creating layers of ambiguity and creating social factors that never existed before.



No its not the same. You have to realize that much of the time we're not that far removed from the kids that we're talking about dressing too skimpy. It's not like we're sitting here at the age of 40 and saying that "back in our day kids dressed different". 

We're merely pointing out the fact that girls are dressing in a very skimpy manner, it was going on when I was a kid. Back then I wondered about it. In fact it causes me to draw certain conclusions about the girl when I saw her like that. 

I think that this whole do what you feel attitude is really part of the problem with our society. Because it not like people are just buying their kids these clothes and that's it. More often than not these kind of clothes on girls younger than 11 have a correlation to other parts of the parenting they're getting. 

The parents just don't care, they let the kid watch anything when some kids clearly don't understand the difference between reality and television; or between what's acceptable and what's not. Any girl who's young and who idolizes Britney and Paris and the like needs to learn that what these women do is not glamorous and that the television paints them in too good a light even now when these people have all sorts of unsavory problems and are often times miserable. 

On top of all this how many times do we see in the news some little girl raped or molested. More often than not this girl is dressed in what kind of manner? I'm definitely not saying its the fault of the girl, it never is. But I am saying the parents dressed her in a way that might have made her more noticeable. 

Culturally what you talked about in European and Asian countries isn't exactly what I want to see around here. I don't like what I hear about sexuality in a lot of other places. I would much rather have things the way they are here than have it be where its acceptable for children to dress like their grown and openly display this sexy look and sometimes with it attitude when they're too young to even know what they're really doing.


----------



## Juubi (Nov 3, 2007)

This is just another reflection of how gender roles have changed and evolved in our culture. Since the beginning of time, parents have been socializing their children from a young age--especially girls.

This just means that the expected roles of women have been altered in the past few years, and parents are only preparing their children for "success" in the social sphere by allowing these girls to conform to the social norm.

I still dislike it, nonetheless.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 3, 2007)

Juubi said:


> This is just another reflection of how gender roles have changed and evolved in our culture. Since the beginning of time, parents have been socializing their children from a young age--especially girls.
> 
> This just means that the expected roles of women have been altered in the past few years, and parents are only preparing their children for "success" in the social sphere by allowing these girls to conform to the social norm.
> 
> I still dislike it, nonetheless.



What you're saying makes no sense. Most women who dress like this in the wrong situations are looked down upon and not taken seriously. How is that success. Even more this shows the parents lack of preparation of their children. 

Women's gender role has changed, as have men's. But if what you're saying is true then its not for the better.


----------



## Blackskull (Nov 3, 2007)

yes i actually think in the recent costumes for women for holloween  were rather "sluty"
not reely right but then again i do think they perposally dress "revealingly" to "atempt" to look atractive


----------



## Makaseru (Nov 3, 2007)

I personally don't care how women dress, it is their choice. But, here in america, they make sexuality and nudity to be a huge thing, and thats okay. I am just saying its a human body...whoop-de-fing-do, its not that big of a deal, let them dress the way they want, and let them pay the consequences.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 4, 2007)

TheSilverSeraph said:


> Who cares?
> Lolipops never hurt nobody.
> They made a 33 year old virgin a 33 year old man.



 Sexual activity does not denote Man hood. A Man is a creature who makes sacrifices and does the right thing - not a boy who thinks he is a Man because he can stick his dick in a hole.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Nov 4, 2007)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sorry but I thought about these things before I watched the news. I would wonder about the girl wearing the super short skirt even as a little kid and I would wonder why she was so blatantly displaying all of herself when the other girls weren't and really, had nothing to show because of age.
> 
> All that bullshit people say this is linked to, this isn't linked to crap about global warming and blah blah. I'm so sick of everyone bringing that up like its the cause of everything. This is linked to bad parenting, lazy parents who don't want to raise their kids, they want their kids to be raised by television and the media, they want the school to instill values in their kids, but the school isn't there to do that.
> 
> ...



Well then, that's very good for you that you can critically take in and analyze the different sides. You inadvertently question the current ideologies in the news by doing that. By dissent of how our cultural attitudes are shaped or in this case regressed, is a good start to at least repair the damage that's already been done. 

I feel bad for all the hidden marginalization that all genders feel. For clothing, women still have it worse in my opinion. If they dress with a suit, they're  criticized for stepping into man's territory. If they dress too femininely or revealing they're not treated on an equal level by a man. It's the flip side for men when they dress differently they can be praised for being bold and adventurous.

I'll just leave it at that. Eventually I know some parents will have huge revolts if it were to get too out of hand.


----------



## RoomBurnerZ (Nov 4, 2007)

To each his/her own. Young girls/Ladies can dress however they like. Its their freedom and rights. I've no problem whatsoever with it. 

The only beef i have is with those people who blame all those sexual assault crimes on this factor. Their mentality"Dressing like this(sexily,provocatively) = Asking for it"

Wtf man. If you can't control your urge, go masturbate or go to RLD.


----------



## Filord12 (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes they are


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 4, 2008)

Filord12 said:


> Yes they are



Thank you for this important contribution to a thread that's half a year old.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Apr 4, 2008)

depends on the definition of..."young"...


----------



## Kusogitsune (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes they are.


----------



## colours (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes, and it's creepy as fuck.


----------



## Snow (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes, and it's hawt.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 4, 2008)

No.

They need less clothes.

Like none at all.


----------



## Bisuke (Apr 4, 2008)

pervert. D:

>>

anyhoo.

Ultra mini skirts?  Tubes?  High heeled boots?  Blame media on this.


----------



## Snow (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll blame media on YOU. 

If they want to dress hawt then to each their own.

It's people like you all that incarcerated Galileo!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 4, 2008)

yes they definitely are, these parents are crazy


----------



## Bisuke (Apr 4, 2008)

Snow said:


> I'll blame media on YOU.
> 
> If they want to dress hawt then to each their own.
> 
> It's people like you all that incarcerated Galileo!


Puhleeze.

>>

I dislike the way they dress.  You like the way they dress.
Just like you said: to each their own.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok, great guys, could someone please lock this thread no? <.<


----------



## Snow (Apr 4, 2008)

Bisuke said:


> Puhleeze.
> 
> >>
> 
> ...



That rule only applies to lolis.


----------



## Bisuke (Apr 4, 2008)

^ well lucky me.


----------



## Snow (Apr 4, 2008)

If you're a girl your opinion is biased.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 4, 2008)

Girls are getting more sluttier now the way they dress. and its starting earlier and earlier in years within generations.

face it. We dont need to know you're wearing a white thong today or that yu're wearing that super laced black bra. in truth, it makes you look more like a whore and less respected


----------

